# S & W Model 457 Compact 45 Auto



## AlphaPackLeader (May 17, 2021)

I have a late model S&W 457 Compact that I cannot find parts for. I need a new Magazine Release Mechanism, Right Handed or Ambidextrous. My gunsmith informed me that there are no available parts for the S&W 457 from Smith & Wesson. Any lead on parts or an easy fix is much appreciated..


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm assuming that you already did an internet search and came up empty? But you didn't specifically mention why you need a new mag release? Is it worn out? A broken spring? Is the part itself broken? Is it missing something? Are the threads that hold the magazine button stripped? Are the threads in the hole of the button itself stripped?

It's impossible to diagnose whether something can be fixed or not without a description of what's broken or seeing a picture of the part(s) itself.


----------



## AlphaPackLeader (May 17, 2021)

desertman said:


> I'm assuming that you already did an internet search and came up empty? But you didn't specifically mention why you need a new mag release? Is it worn out? A broken spring? Is the part itself broken? Is it missing something? Are the threads that hold the magazine button stripped? Are the threads in the hole of the button itself stripped?
> 
> It's impossible to diagnose whether something can be fixed or not without a description of what's broken or seeing a picture of the part(s) itself.


Yes, my Gunsmith did a search. 

The Mag release is plastic, the mag catch inside the magazine well is worn out... No parts area available from Smith & Wesson. Online search did not reveal anything useful... Gunsmith suggested using forums to find more information.. Plastic magazine release button does not appear to screw off and he said it probably is pressed in.. Searching for a removal video only yielded similar S&W models with similar style mag release....

Thanks for your input


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AlphaPackLeader said:


> Yes, my Gunsmith did a search.
> 
> The Mag release is plastic, the mag catch inside the magazine well is worn out... No parts area available from Smith & Wesson. Online search did not reveal anything useful... Gunsmith suggested using forums to find more information.. Plastic magazine release button does not appear to screw off and he said it probably is pressed in.. Searching for a removal video only yielded similar S&W models with similar style mag release....
> 
> Thanks for your input


You're welcome!

I have a S&W CS 45 which is a sub compact 457. The magazine button itself is plastic, the catch is metal and there's also a magazine catch spring. The plastic magazine button snaps in place over the metal shaft. To remove the magazine catch you'll have to use a punch and drive out the catch from the center of the plastic button. *I wouldn't remove anything until you find the replacement parts.* If possible you might want to buy an additional button or two in case you damage the new one. I'd advise putting a drop of oil on the shaft before snapping the new button in place. It's too bad that S&W discontinued these guns. You might want to put your name on the waiting list of Numrich Arms, they are about the best place to find obsolete gun parts. Gun Parts & Firearm Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts

I also have S&W's 469, 669 and a 3913. They use all metal units and the magazine catch button screws on and off the shaft they also have a spring loaded plunger that keeps the button in place. Why they didn't use this same design is beyond me? I guess they got cheap and decided to use a plastic snap on button instead. They probably figured why not as those parts will more than likely never wear out. I'm really surprised that yours did? If it's just a broken or failed spring you could probably find a similar spring that would work. They may even use the same spring for all of their guns. Which increases your chances of finding a spring. If that's the case then before removing the magazine catch you might want to put a little penetrating oil on the button and let it sit for awhile before driving the magazine catch out. As you may have to re-use the button again.* Actually it's probably a good idea to do that anyway before removing the catch in the first place.*


----------



## AlphaPackLeader (May 17, 2021)

desertman said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> I have a S&W CS 45 which is a sub compact 457. The magazine button itself is plastic, the catch is metal and there's also a magazine catch spring. The plastic magazine button snaps in place over the metal shaft. To remove the magazine catch you'll have to use a punch and drive out the catch from the center of the plastic button. *I wouldn't remove anything until you find the replacement parts.* If possible you might want to buy an additional button or two in case you damage the new one. I'd advise putting a drop of oil on the shaft before snapping the new button in place. It's too bad that S&W discontinued these guns. You might want to put your name on the waiting list of Numrich Arms, they are about the best place to find obsolete gun parts. Gun Parts & Firearm Accessories | Numrich Gun Parts
> 
> ...


Thanks much Desertman... Great information here and I will forward it on to my Gunsmith.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

AlphaPackLeader said:


> Thanks much Desertman... Great information here and I will forward it on to my Gunsmith.


You're welcome, glad to be of service! Hope that you can find what you need.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't know if they have the parts you are looking for, but I bought a spring rebuild kit for my S&W Model 59 from Brownnells


----------

